# To those whom fish oil seems to make worse



## slaytaniccyco (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll try to make this short -

If you have tried fish oil and it seemed to make you nervous, it may not be all in your head. There is such a diagnosis as pyrrole disorder and zinc deficiency. They are both very complicated things, but basically anyone with one of these disorders(many people have them both) omega-3's *will* make you worse. One of the simplest ways to tell if you have zinc deficiency is if you have white marks on the nails (not the big white crescent at the base that everyone has). These disorders make it hard for your body to convert LA(linoleic acid) to GLA(gamma linolenic acid).

It is recommended that you take 2 caps of evening primrose oil 500 mg once a day. Primrose oil is the oil often recommended as it has beneficial effects on the intestines and digestion as well as the immune system.

```
<br />
Essential Fatty Acids<br />
<br />
Borage Oil is a good source of omega-6 oils. I think the widespread use of Primrose Oil results from widely publicized treatment successes with schizophrenia in England & the USA in the 1970's and 80's. I would choose the one with the highest arachidonic acid level. (Sep 28, 2003)<br />
<br />
I once collaborated with Dr. Doug Bibus, a Minnesota fatty-acid expert, on a study of 87 schizophrenics. Bibus' lab provided reliable chemical analysis for about 60 fatty acids.<br />
<br />
We reported the results at a national meeting of the Americal Oil Association (not petroleum) & plan to publish the results in a journal. We found that 75% of schizophrenics were somewhat elevated in omega-6 oils, and significantly depleted of omega-3 oils. However, the pyroluric schizophrenics comprised the other 25% and exhibited severe deficiency of arachidonic acid and other omega-6 oils.<br />
<br />
We've had considerable success in using PUFA's (poly-unsaturated fatty acids) to treat persons with mental illness, but have found that omega-3 and omega-6 oils can cause clear worsening if given inappropriately. Pyrolurics need omega-6..... whereas most other patients need omega-3. There is a competition between o3 and o6 for zinc, B-6, and the delta 5,6 desaturases. The ideal would be to identify a person's biochemical individuality, with respect to PUFA's, then treat accordingly.<br />
<br />
We've met several pyrolurics patients who reported a setback after omega-3 supplements. Most of them turned out to be pyroluric.<br />
<br />
Kennedy-Kreiger Institute in Bethesda has a lab that performs a reliable PUFA assay. Direct Healthcare Access in the Chicago area has an excellent kryptopyrrole assay for determining presence or absence of pyroluria. (Oct 14, 2003)<br />
<br />
If you look at the reaction cascades for omega-3 and omega-6 beginning with ALA and LA.... both cascades require B-6 and Zn, which may be in limited supply. If a person is overloaded in one of the omega's and depleted in the other.... supplementation with the omega already in excess will result in less B-6 and Zn availability and a worsening of the levels of the depleted omega.<br />
<br />
About 60% of schizophrenics exhibit low omega-3 levels. About 20% of SZ patients (those with severe pyroluria) exhibit extremely low AA and DGLA levels and thrive on Primrose Oil or other forms of omega-6. The remaining 20% do not exhibit PUFA anomalies.<br />
<br />
The low omega-6 patients are very different from other schizophrenics and the general population. Classic symptoms include: Extremely dry skin (remember that the oils are the waterproofing of the skin), raised nodules on the back of the upper arm, abnormal fat distribution, plus the symptoms of pyroluria itself.... These include severe mood swings, stress dyscontrol, sensitivity to light and loud noises, poor immune function, little or no dream recall, reading disorder in childhood, craving for spicy/salty foods, poor appetite in the AM, etc.<br />
```
I have been taking supplements recommended by the Pfeiffer treatment center and I have to say they seem to be helping a lot.

More information -
http://www.alternativementalhealth.com/ ... /walsh.htm
http://www.nutritional-healing.com.au/c ... =Pyroluria


----------



## G Force (Aug 8, 2007)

My clinical pharmacist friend says that there are two main Omega's.

If one excites you, do more of the ProDHA. ProDHA soothes your nerves and may be the one to concentrate on.

The other one (name brand Omega Brite) pumps you up and elevates your mood.

G Force


----------



## sunflowerwearyoftime (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, I might try that, various autoimmune symptoms are driving me crazy, worst being the psyche feeling and not being able to sleep, but itching skin, especially on arms and hands, and sometimes bouts of stomach pains, I am trying to stay off paracetamol and codeine but that won't stop the symptoms coming.

How many capsules of evening primrose oil do I need to take? I was always put off because the bottles recommend such a lot of them, and they are expensive, and we get overloaded with media advice about nutrition and supplements and I like to spend what money I have on half decent food, like enough salads and fruit. But I have noticed that evening primrose oil seems to help my various symptoms, and I have some very cheap topical evening primrose cream from Superdrug that I rub on my skin when the itching is driving me mad, and it seems to help more than any other cream. Also I could have sworn it made me feel more relaxed psychologically and able to sleep. Can topical evening primrose creams work or am I just imagining it and hoping?


----------

